# Can I transfer waypoints from my Hummingbird to a new Garmin 73SV?



## cheezman (Jul 4, 2011)

Anyone know for sure if there is a way to transfer my waypoints from my Hummingbird 598 to a new Garmin 73SV?
Thanks for any help.


----------



## OldSchool (Oct 18, 2006)

Yes, there is a way. That HB 598 will be able to save your WPs to a SD card. You will need to do some simple conversion on that data... it is saved as a ".hwr" file. You will probably need to covert it to a ".GPX" file. You can do that with Humminbird-PC or if you don't have that try an online conversion tool. (Do a google search on "GPS Visualizer" and follow the instructions.)



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gradyfish (Jan 22, 2017)

You can, you have to save to a sd card and load onto your computer, then they have to be converted to a .usr file, then they should be good to go.

I’m not sure how to do the conversion but, I’m sure an online search will point you in the right direction.


----------



## cheezman (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks guys....but in doing some searching on this electronics forum, I think I'm going to go with a Garmin unit.


----------



## Muskeye (Apr 12, 2004)

Spend the extra money and go with a 93. Wish I had.


----------



## 1 Brutus (Jul 27, 2007)

I bought another Garmin. I’ve had a 73sv for 2 years. I just got the 93sv on sale at Cabela’s at their February sale for $599 with a $50 rebate. Got it especially for the contour mapping ability. Called Quickdraw contours. I’ll use it in Canada to map structure that we fish. The lake isn’t included in standard map chips, 
So now I can map contours myself. 

By the way Cheezman, the 93sv is going into the 47 yr old Starcraft I bought from you. That boat has landed a zillion fish since I refurbished it. It’s been to Ontario Canada 3 times and one to northern Quebec, plus all my central Ohio local lakes. I put 120 new rivets in it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

